# A better place



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

What can I do to make the world a better place?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Quit your job, work for BB, bring back the ivy league style.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not above giving it up, but your's would be a stronger voice.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Buy a water buffalo for a poor family in China:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^Exactly why I asked. I would never have considered a water buf. This is something that you're into, friend? Interesting.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Love God with all your heart.
Love your neighbor as yourself.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Send clothing to your internet friends.

JB


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Be nice and helpful to people. Work it in with something you like doing anyways and you'll keep yourself happy as well.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Send clothing to your internet friends.
> 
> JB


Friend...I just ordered you a water buffalo.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

I say free eye exams for all.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Friend...I just ordered you a water buffalo.


PLEASE tell me you called it Cheeky Jack. Please.

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

While I appreciate the suggestions, I'm afraid we'll need to make this a little easier--not to mention clothing related before Alan throws me to the IC.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> ^Exactly why I asked. I would never have considered a water buf. This is something that you're into, friend? Interesting.


Actually, my church does it quietly through missionary contacts in rural China. I understand we are buying yaks rather than water buffalo. Church members got inspired after watching this video, however.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Keep posting pictures here. You make many people happy by your colorfulness and fun bow ties. :icon_smile:


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Clothing related? How about free eye exams AND a free bow tie with each exam?


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Untilted said:


> Quit your job, work for BB, bring back the ivy league style.


Do this and hire all of us to help you.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

There are opportunities in my community to teach youth, especially young men what they refer to as 'life skills'. These are things outside academics (which these young men also struggle with but that's a different issue) that they need to work on. Things like respect and how to manage anger toward authority figures and how your presentation of yourself affects how people percieve and treat you. I'm not sure if it's somthing available where you are but if it is then your experiences both clothing and professional related may be of some use. 
I've not participated in these programs yet but I've looked at them with an eye to it once I don't have a baby attached to my hip during all my waking hours. 
Something at least partially clothing related and something that helps the immediate world around you.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Delivered?*



A.Squire said:


> Friend...I just ordered you a water buffalo.


Squire-- When is the water buffalo to be delivered? That would cause quite a stir in most neighborhoods!


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Squire-- When is the water buffalo to be delivered? That would cause quite a stir in most neighborhoods!


Depends whether it was USPS or UPS. I understand UPS does not deliver water buffalo to P.O. Boxes, however. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine came today, and already we're fast friends.

(Note my Sugar Cane jeans and "slim-fit" Brooks non-non-iron OCBD.)


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ha,ha,ha. Now _that's_ funny.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> What can I do to make the world a better place?


Live your life as close to the way you'd like others to live their lives, hopefully your actions will rub off on someone else. Slowly, but eventually we'll all come around.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> What can I do to make the world a better place?


Take on the role of Howards life coach

MrR


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Can a real person be a troll's life coach?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Knock off Rosie O'Donnell, Madonna, Britney Spears, Paris Hilton, O.J. Simpson, Osama bin Laden, Kim Il Jong....I better stop. I'm giving myself a headache!


----------



## BeauJest (May 19, 2007)

bd79cc said:


> Mine came today, and already we're fast friends.
> 
> (Note my Sugar Cane jeans and "slim-fit" Brooks non-non-iron OCBD.)


Mine's in the freezer already. Read all about how he tastes in "Weekend Plans."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MrRogers said:


> Take on the role of Howards life coach
> 
> MrR


"job" coach,not "life" coach! They're 2 different occupations.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

donate money to charity.
help others who can't help themselves.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Knock off Rosie O'Donnell, Madonna, Britney Spears, Paris Hilton, O.J. Simpson, Osama bin Laden, Kim Il Jong....I better stop. I'm giving myself a headache!


Word...well except for Paris...there's just something about a female with millions of dollars who loves to party and has a weak moral constitution that appeals to me...but yeah, the rest of those A-holes can go...

honestly though, if you want to make the world a better place, it all boils down to making every effort you can to live right, be good to yourself, be good to those close to you...and be good to strangers too; drop a few coins in some poor old bum's cup every now and then (who cares if he'll just buy booze with it, that might be all he has to live for), buy something from that kid who has to go door to door selling crap for school or whatever (you know he hates doing it, and it probably breaks the young lad's spirit just that much more to have everybody pretend to not be home or slam the door in his face), pay for the car behind you's toll on the bridge or wherever (you never know, maybe you're doing something nice for somebody who really needs it), little things like this that might brighten some complete stranger's day...maybe by doing that, and living right, you'll inspire others to do the same...


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Knock off Rosie O'Donnell, Madonna, Britney Spears, Paris Hilton, O.J. Simpson, Osama bin Laden, Kim Il Jong....I better stop. I'm giving myself a headache!


Let other voices, once charged solve your personal problems. Be patient. Keep a smile and let your sense of humor come through much of the time. Keep the large perspective for tomorrow is another day and much of what happened today, especially that you did not like, will aptly disappear.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Join A Club
Talk To People
Donate To Charity


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Life is good...always has been! Accept it...embrace the opportunities that life brings your way and just say, "thank you!"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Life is good...always has been! Accept it...embrace the opportunities that life brings your way and just say, "thank you!"


That's good Eagle,Very inspirational.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

JohnMS said:


> I say free eye exams for all.


Now wait one khaki trousered, blue blazered minute!  How about if we start with the ones in need? Bill :devil:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*a nice life...*



A.Squire said:


> What can I do to make the world a better place?


EZ... U should buy more life insurance policies...
and let's hope that there will be no more terrorists.:idea::idea::idea:

paris 2 LA


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Life is good...always has been! Accept it...embrace the opportunities that life brings your way and just say, "thank you!"


Just like Mel said to Tony "Every day above ground is a good day."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Hang Osama Bin Laden,that's one idea to make the world a better place.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

The heifer project allows you to purchase various farm animals from small to large that are donated to people in the thirld world to help get farms going
(The people receiving a breeding pair of animals such as goats, rabbits are I believe required to breed them to set up a ustainable farm. They are also supposed to give back to the community when they become stable)

https://www.heifer.org/#

Apparently it is very reputable and a very high percentage of what you donate actually goes tot he people in need.

The Kiva is an inrteresting "charity" in that it gives "micro-loans" (with low interest) to people in needy areas to help start businesses. The people receiving the loans do pay them back if they are successful. This has also apparently been pretty successful. Its amazing how much a small amount of money can help someone willing to work hard and think for the future.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*One Acre Fund*

I know the person who is behind this effort. Great guy getting great results to fight hunger and poverty:

https://www.oneacrefund.org


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

https://www.themoneyalert.com/SupportingANobleCause.html


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*TOMS shoes*

Buy a pair of these espadrilles inspired shoes, and TOMS matches every pair purchased with a donated pair to a child in need on your behalf in South America. Blake Mycoskie from _The Amazing Race_ season 2 created the company. 

https://www.tomsshoes.com/

_Inspired by a traditional Argentine shoe and challenged by the continent's poverty and health issues, I created TOMS with a singular mission: To make life more comfortable. TOMS accomplishes this through its unique shoe and my commitment to match every pair purchased with donated pair to a child in need...no complicated formulas, it's simple...you buy a pair of TOMS and I give a pair to a child on your behalf.-Blake Mycoskie_


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

throw away trash
help others who can't help themselves
make people more aware of things.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll let Ron and Nancy speak for me:


----------



## pancho (Sep 24, 2007)

You can donate and help feeding the hungry children of Argentina (my country)



Or you can send me some cash and make my world better


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Feed the hungry in other parts of the world,that's one way.


----------

